# Why Buy a Beretta M9? Is It Right For You? (Beretta 92)



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## FMHD (5 mo ago)

That’s a great gun imo.


----------



## guydodge (3 mo ago)

yeah not so great i own 2 USA berettas both a disappointment.the 92x centurion mmm..ok,the 92fs complete nightmare.


----------



## FMHD (5 mo ago)

What problems you having guydodge? I don’t know anyone with any?


----------



## guydodge (3 mo ago)

FMHD said:


> What problems you having guydodge? I don’t know anyone with any?


Just visit the USA beretta web page.with mine the 92fs has a bad barrel impossible to sight in it slings lead like a monkey slings poo..
and my 92x had to be returned 3 times finally on the 4th one i received one that the dbl action trigger actually worked the first 3 the trigger was dead
till the hammer was cocked.6 weeks this took.not to mention i changed the rear sight on the 92fs 3 times and getting the original off was almost impossible
it had to have been forced ion with a hydraulic press never have i experienced anything like it.USA beretta is incompetent at best.i would dare to say they have zero
quality control.look at their reviews and rating theyre not good.and they never published my review there was nothing offensive just facts about the state of my 
92fs as we see so much of it today i was silenced,im guessing so were many more.


----------



## guydodge (3 mo ago)

this is my new beretta i dont know why i bought it,i guess it was so i didnt own only 1911's,boy if i could turn back time i just dont trust it
and the bad thing about it is so far its been ok.and the nightmare


----------



## FMHD (5 mo ago)

Wow that’s too bad. Sorry for your troubles bud


----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

I have one- bought it quiet by a fluke. It is absolutely a fantastic gun. I was trading off a gun I didn't want at the pawn shop. I saw 2 - 92's on the shelf and one was noticeably less $$ than the other. I asked why and was told that one was used. Looked new to me so I questioned further. They told me that they had previously sold that gun new to a customer who- decided that it was too big to carry and never used it. So he brought it back and traded on a smaller gun. 
I looked it over- not a mark anywhere- made the trade for low difference and walked out with the gun. After getting it home and giving it a real look over- I do not believe it had ever been fired. I just wish I could remember the $$ difference i paid. It was a good deal. Anyway- in a couple short outings I put 135 rounds of various ammo through it without issue. It was a perfect 92. I cleaned it and put it up. 
In a few years my only grandson was visiting- with his toys. Low and behold- he had a plastic 92 as a toy. It was made to scale- and his dad had marked out all the color on it with a black marker. It looked almost real. So- pulled out the 92 and compared them. Grandson was mesmerized! Well.....it has his name on it now..........


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

guydodge said:


> Just visit the USA beretta web page.with mine the 92fs has a bad barrel impossible to sight in it slings lead like a monkey slings poo..
> and my 92x had to be returned 3 times finally on the 4th one i received one that the dbl action trigger actually worked the first 3 the trigger was dead
> till the hammer was cocked.6 weeks this took.not to mention i changed the rear sight on the 92fs 3 times and getting the original off was almost impossible
> it had to have been forced ion with a hydraulic press never have i experienced anything like it.USA beretta is incompetent at best.i would dare to say they have zero
> ...


Sorry to hear you had those issues. I've owned twenty nine Beretta 92 variants over the past 30 years. Before Beretta moved from MD, I actually preferred the USA made ones. The tolerances were tighter. And, years ago, a Beretta rep once posted on the Beretta Forum that they got a higher percentage of returns from Italian made pistols than USA made ones. But, this was back when they were in MD.

After moving to TN, the quality seems to have taken a huge hit. I've seen some photos on all the gun forums of horrendous issues with their guns. I don't know what is going on. I am a huge Beretta fanatic, and I've owned 41 Berettas in total in my lifetime. But I would not buy a new 92 right now.

Most gun stores usually won't let you take the slide off and look at the internals. And after seeing so many photos on the gun forums of terrible machining, I just wouldn't chance it. And, that's a lot to say coming from me.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

I own a 92(G) from 1993 with well over 20,000 rounds through it. It runs today as well as when brand new.


----------



## lz33w7 (3 mo ago)

This seems like the perfect “utilitarian” pistol…great video also. I enjoy how these shooters make it so easy to hit their targets…I suspects “years” and “rounds” of practice.

Kindly,
Stephen


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

lz33w7 said:


> This seems like the perfect “utilitarian” pistol…great video also. I enjoy how these shooters make it so easy to hit their targets…I suspects “years” and “rounds” of practice.
> 
> Kindly,
> Stephen


The Beretta 92 is a fantastic pistol, and is a great pistol to learn on.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Shipwreck said:


>


I love mine...period. If I had to get into a gunfight, my M9 is what I would grab first...the the four extra mags I have for it. It is simply that good for me.


----------



## lz33w7 (3 mo ago)

berettatoter said:


> I love mine...period. If I had to get into a gunfight, my M9 is what I would grab first...the the four extra mags I have for it. It is simply that good for me.


love mine...period. If I had to get into a gunfight, my M9 is what I would grab first...the the four extra mags I have for it. It is simply that good for me.
[/QUOTE]
No see - you just got me in trouble…once I get comfortable with my 92x Performance…I will need to see about getting this pistol…I blame you for the trouble I am about to get in lol.

Kindly,
Stephen


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

lz33w7 said:


> love mine...period. If I had to get into a gunfight, my M9 is what I would grab first...the the four extra mags I have for it. It is simply that good for me.


No see - you just got me in trouble…once I get comfortable with my 92x Performance…I will need to see about getting this pistol…I blame you for the trouble I am about to get in lol.

Kindly,
Stephen
[/QUOTE]
Awwww, you feeling no love for the M9? Lol.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

In my experience the 92 series is one of the most reliable pistols made.


----------



## Javbike (Oct 21, 2021)

I have a older made in the USA 92 fs it run great no problems I my go to gun


----------

